# What anîmal is dumping in my Garden?



## bognormike

:frown2:grrrr
Over the last few weeks I've been finding small parcels :serious: deposited around the lawn, on the gravel driveway where the motorhome is parked, and worst of all on the path to the front door and on the doormat outside the conservatory door. It looks like it's been done by a small dog, or or maybe a cat. 

Now I'm reliably informed that cats normally bury their doings, and there aren't any small dogs around that may be doing ít (would have to jump a fence to get in the back garden anyway!). It could be a fox, they have been seen around here, but isn't their stuff supposed t be very smelly? 

So, any ideas? I haven't taken a picture, so can't supply evidence0, what can I do to deter it? Wait for it to show up and have a catapult ready? 
Expert advice would, be appreciated!


----------



## an99uk

Sounds likely to be cat, its a myth that they bury their deposits, my cat wouldn't get her paws dirty.0

Fox poo is quite black, the smell is only noticeable when you get it on your shoe or your dog roles in it. Something a dog I used to have relished in, she would seek it out wherever we were. Oh boy did it stink.


----------



## Wilmannie

Any peacocks round your way?


----------



## erneboy

Elephants. Footprints in the flower beds?


----------



## bognormike

Wilmannie said:


> Any peacocks round your way?


Don't think so, I would have heard them:wink2:


----------



## Jiggles

Use a motion operated video camera :-D ?
HTH
John


----------



## peribro

Have a look at this site - not for the squeamish though!

http://justpoo.com/index.html


----------



## Spacerunner

Could be a hedgehog looking for winter quarter.
If it is and you find it look after it, they are starting to get scarcer.

Check it out here http://www.gardenersworld.com/forum/wildlife-gardening/whos-poo-hedgehog/280162.html


----------



## bognormike

erneboy said:


> Elephants. Footprints in the flower beds?


I refer the honourable gentleman to my previous reply .....:wink2:


----------



## 747

Do you remember when you were cheeky to me the other day about Aquarolls Mike?

Aaahh, revenge is sweet. >


----------



## bognormike

Spacerunner said:


> Could be a hedgehog looking for winter quarter.
> If it is and you find it look after it, they are starting to get scarcer.
> 
> Check it out here http://www.gardenersworld.com/forum/wildlife-gardening/whos-poo-hedgehog/280162.html


No, ŵe've had hedgehogs, their deposits are much smaller. Not seen any recently though.


----------



## bognormike

747 said:


> Do you remember when you were cheeky to me the other day about Aquarolls Mike?
> 
> Aaahh, revenge is sweet. >


All this way, just for a crap?:grin2::grin2:


----------



## 747

bognormike said:


> All this way, just for a crap?:grin2::grin2:


Havent you heard of Special Delivery? :wink2:


----------



## EJB

Cat!!!!!!!!!
I could post some images but don't want to interrupt Mike and the aeroplane!!:grin2::wink2:


----------



## bognormike

EJB said:


> Cat!!!!!!!!!
> I could post some images but don't want to interrupt Mike and the aeroplane!!:grin2::wink2:


yes, it's looking like an untidy cat - I've seen a different one about recently; anybody have any ways of deterring cats from the garden apart from a bloody great dog? :wink2:


----------



## EJB

Shotgun....otherwise you have to suffer!
Loose fine netting (half inch) does work but is normally completely impractical!:wink2:


----------



## erneboy

You need to educate them, violence just won't work.


----------



## 747

Shoot them Mike.

BUT not with a shotgun. Buy a water pistol and use that instead. Cats hate getting wet and it will soon learn to go elsewhere.

Another alternative would be to leave a small shovel out for it. :laugh:


----------



## bognormike

erneboy said:


> You need to educate them, violence just won't work.


ah well, when we had a problem with squirrels we set traps and had them "humanely" dispatched. Could I do that with the little pussy? Or might someone object if I did and hung up the body? :wink2nly joking, cat lovers......:surprise:

but perhaps the small shovel is the way to go? :frown2:


----------



## Devonboy

I have tried the water pistol method, it does work. However the cats now sit on my shed roof & as soon as I walk down the garden they run off. Drives me nuts as my inconsiderate neighbour has 3 cats & they all crap in my garden. If you find a fool proof method let me know [shotgun aside).


----------



## jo662

Have a waz where ever they are leaving there deposits.
It worked for me as they dont like the sent of another intruder.


----------



## bognormike

jo662 said:


> Have a waz where ever they are leaving there deposits.
> It worked for me as they dont like the sent of another intruder.


:grin2: I'd have to watch out the neighbours aren't about if I try that!!


----------



## jo662

bognormike said:


> :grin2: I'd have to watch out the neighbours aren't about if I try that!!


A few beers down the pub and releive yourself under the shadow of darkness!>
Jobs a goodun!:grin2:


----------



## Stanner

I was interested to see that someone has started one of those them there online petitions to get the same "rights" for cats as for dogs. 

That is that you should have to report running over a cat to the Police by law.

However dog owners have to accept with all sorts of restrictions and obligations on their pet, one being not to let their dog stray and in many areas to have to clean up after it or face a pretty stiff fine.

No where can I find any mention of those concerned cat owners offering to accept the same restrictions and obligations.

I wonder why not?


----------



## stealthmode

Stanner said:


> I was interested to see that someone has started one of those them there online petitions to get the same "rights" for cats as for dogs.
> 
> That is that you should have to report running over a cat to the Police by law.
> 
> However dog owners have to accept with all sorts of restrictions and obligations on their pet, one being not to let their dog stray and in many areas to have to clean up after it or face a pretty stiff fine.
> 
> No where can I find any mention of those concerned cat owners offering to accept the same restrictions and obligations.
> 
> I wonder why not?


 Hi Stanner,

Cats do not come under the same laws because they don't hurt, maim or kill humans. They can't be domesticated like dogs and ordered by command to cause danger or suffering to humans. Hence dogs have to now be leashed in most public places and are not allowed to roam on there own or defecate in public.
Cats are wanderers by there very feline nature so you can't control this so no laws are going to help.


----------



## stealthmode

*Ways to deter cats from gardens.*

Cats are a problem in any built-up area or housing estate where lots of humans live in a small area. and as the world population keeps increasing at an alarming rate then the humans with pets also goes up drastically in numbers.
The cat is one of the few animals we give total freedom of law to.

They are non-aggressive, generally private creatures which pose no danger, *unless you are a small bird.*

Unfortunately cats need to defecate and like lots of animals this is also how they communicate with each other, to mark territory or dominance.
this is why some cats bury their poo while others leave it in the open.
The open poo is a mark of territory to other felines and if it covers it up, then you will find it is on someone else's territory.

You will have to be ingenious to win the battle.

*1. Use a garden hose with a jet sprayer attached.*
Do not let the cat see you or you have just created another problem for yourself. The cat will then associate you with the water and nasty experience and simply look for you before it goes about its business.
You have to be as cunning as the cat and not get seen.
You are trying to get the cat to associate the garden or area with a bad water experience every time it enters that area.
Also let your neighbour know you are going to try this so they don't think you are being cruel to there beloved animal.
​*2. Water Pistol or kids water pump action water gun.*

this also has to be used without the cat seeing it is you doing it or you are again wasting your time as the cat then knows it only has to avoid you to stop the horrible soaking it gets from you.
You have to let the cat know the horrible water experience only happens when it goes to the area, this will be your garden.
​*Do Not* be cruel with the water or you will be liable for prosecution.
You cannot use such a force of water you knock the cat over or cause it to leave the ground.

*3. Ultrasonic cat and fox scarers.*
There are so many of these devices and all offer different things.
Cats do learn from what they experience and an ultrasonic device that only goes off if the cat goes near it is no use as the cat will just climb a different part of the fence etc. to get in, thus avoiding setting off the high pitched sound they omit.
You would be better going for one that has infrared as this will pick-up heat as opposed to movement. This will work better because the cat will normally always be caught even if they try to go round it.
You don't want to spend lots on these devices. 1 or 2 at most for your gardens.
If these still don't work then try other methods.
​*4. R**epellent **Pellet.*
The pellets are soaked in real essence of lion dung, dried and sterilised.
Cats are territorial, even the bravest should leave with they smell a lion.
They should be an environmentally-friendly product which contains no artifical chemicals.
*Silent Roar Lion Manure - Cat Repellent.*
*Cat repellent scatter granules.*
​*5. Herbs and certain garden flowers.*

The best one is Lavender, although it may take a few weeks for the invading cat(s) to start to leave as the smell will eventually drive them away.
They will come back, creatures of habit, but this will get less and less as the smell will eventually become to much for them to ignore.​​There seems to be a total misunderstanding about cats covering there poo.
An old wives tale, as seems in the UK everyone is under some sort of old wives tale which is actually ruining your quality of life if you keep thinking these ways.
You are giving yourself stress over something that you know nothing about and as most old wives tales are always proven to be simply this, OLD WIVES TALES, why are you allowing this sort of nonsense to enter your frame of mind and hamper your thoughts BEFORE you even do something?

Cats droppings are like comparing a pea to a football if the dog is large.
Dog poo can be the same amount as us humans, or even more which basically in a civilised first world county like the UK we don't allow or want this.
If people want to go live in a third world country where they can allow animals to do whatever they want then leave the UK.

If your neighbour is beyond reasoning and is so obsessed with their cats then the fight is somewhat harder but do not let them see your anger or frustration as this in itself has caused the cat owner to subconsciously get one over on you. you have expressed an opinion which obviously goes against their entire understanding of there beloved cats. This then turns into a war overnight.
I cannot put on a forum what to do about this


----------



## Stanner

stealthmode said:


> Hi Stanner,
> 
> Cats do not come under the same laws because they don't hurt, maim or kill humans. They can't be domesticated like dogs and ordered by command to cause danger or suffering to humans. Hence dogs have to now be leashed in most public places and are not allowed to roam on there own or defecate in public.
> Cats are wanderers by there very feline nature so you can't control this so no laws are going to help.


So they can be allowed to stray and crap where they want?
In that case they also have the right to get run over.
No obligations = No rights.


----------



## Spacerunner

We have a similar problem.
So far we've bought a cheap pair of China owls (Lidl) with large staring eyes which we move around the garden regularly.
We're also trying a kid's plastic windmill. 
Last three days have been poo free.

PS. We also have a large cat chasing dog!
That's not large cats, large dog.


----------



## stealthmode

Another good cure is to use lots of orange peel around your garden for a few days. This works very well as cats somehow hate orange zest.


I am surprised to see so many people who are suffering because of cats.
I am only offering suggestive cures for this but violence or cruelty towards any living animal or threating to kill an animal is NOT acceptable purely for a hating purpose.
It's different if you have to protect yourself from an animal.


----------



## stealthmode

Spacerunner said:


> PS. We also have a large cat chasing dog!
> That's not large cats, large dog.


 This made me laugh, best cure I've seen.:smile2:


----------



## Pollydoodle

we dont get cats in our back garden, 3 cat chasing dogs!! but the front is another matter. All the houses have open plan front gardens and the neighbourhood cats are a nightmare. Even the tubs are scratched up and poo'd in, lawns have to be cleaned up before mowing, and the borders checked before you can put your hands in the soil.

Unfortunately you cannot discharge a shotgun in the garden/street otherwise a swat team would arrive and you would be locked up and never see your shotgun - or even the light of day again.!

I hasten to add I would never ever shoot an animal of any kind even if could! but it does make my blood boil, especially after I've trodden in/put my hand in something 'not very nice'!

My neighbour has some sort of high pitched noise device which works well


----------



## Stanner

As I said in my thread the problem is cat owners want the same rights as dog owners but are simply not prepared to accept the same obligations.

Personally I think all cat owners should be obliged to keep their animal under control and if that means turning their garden into a cage so be it.

We'd then hear a lot less moaning about cats being run over and not reported and a lot less litter from the thousands of posters stuck to telegraph poles asking if anyone has seen little tiddles who has been missing for weeks that eventually end up blowing around in the wind.

Australia.............

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/2015/07/21/australian-government-declares-war-feral-cats/


----------

